# Nepal - One photo per post (open to all)



## Pakia (Jun 29, 2006)

Nepal - small Himalayan kingdom, home of Mount Everest


----------



## Pakia (Jun 29, 2006)




----------



## Pakia (Jun 29, 2006)

A town on the way from Shigatse to Khatmandu


----------



## Pakia (Jun 29, 2006)




----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Durbar Square, Patan*









Source


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Chainpur, Bhajang*









Source


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Subscribed.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Darchula*








Source


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Nice landscape of Darchula.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Simikot, Humla*








Source


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Interesting and very nice photos from Nepal, so far


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Rara Lake, Mugu*


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

gorgeous :drool: how older are the buildings (could we call stupas to this buildings?) in Durbar Square?


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

Arpels said:


> gorgeous :drool: how older are the buildings (could we call stupas to this buildings?) in Durbar Square?


Those aren't stupas. Stupas are Buddhist monuments meant for storing the relics of the Buddha and other Buddhist figures. These are mostly temples and palaces.

Most of the buildings in Durbar Square, Patan date between the 15th and 17th centuries (Malla kingdom). Its a World Heritage Site. 

Here's another picture of Durbar Square, Patan :cheers:


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

i see, quit ancient to :yes: thanks kay:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

Arpels said:


> i see, quit ancient to :yes: thanks kay:


Yes. One of the few capitals in the subcontinent that survive to this day.


----------



## taniax (Jul 24, 2009)

nice picture


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Dunai Monastery, Dolpa*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/buddhamountain/315920608/


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Jharkot, Mustang*









[source]


----------



## MoreOrLess (Feb 17, 2005)

Got back from the Everest area last week...


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Splendid photos of Nepal!! kay:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Baglung*


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

^
Amazing.


----------



## MoreOrLess (Feb 17, 2005)




----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Gorkha Durbar, Gorkha*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/east_med_wanderer/3547678581/sizes/l/


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Damauli, Tanahu*









Source


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

At the Pashupatinath Temple, Kathmandu










Picture Page | NGasheeva | Yandex.Fotki


----------



## todmajdas (Aug 25, 2010)

RuneScape players represent a wide range of nationalities and ages. To some extent, players who speak languages other than English tend to gravitate to servers populated by other players who speak the same language; some worlds have larger numbers of players who speak Spanish, Dutch, French, German, or other languages. It is not uncommon, however, to see many languages on the chat screen throughout RuneScape game. A German translation of RuneScape has been released as an open beta.

Buy for us!platform,Provide Buy WOW Gold and Final Fantasy Gil

A set of official of the RuneScape Forums created entirely by Jagex programmers is available to players on the Cheap RS Gold website. On the forums, players are able to participate in game discussions, play player-made forum games, make arrangements to buy or sell items, and interact with the community. Free players can read the forums, but posting on them is reserved for paying members or free players with more than 12.5million xp. The RS website are quite diverse, allowing thousands of players to access them at any given time. Each forum has its own specific list of rules enforced by forum moderators.

Players can submit questions via an e-mail address listed on the RS website to any NPC in the game. Selected letters are answered in an update called Postbag from the Hedge, at the end of each month. Players can also submit original RuneScape related artwork, some of which is displayed in a gallery on the RuneScape website. Media featured have included sculpture, comics, drawings, and paintings.

RuneScape has a player economy based largely around items produced using skills. Raw materials are collected using the extracting skills, such as Fishing, and are processed into more advanced materials with processing skills, such as cooking. The products produced by processing skills, such as amour or food, it are often sold and used by players in combat. Some players engage in arbitrage, commonly referred to as "merchanting", in order to turn a profit in game by buying and selling RS gold items. Historically, inflation has caused some instability in the game economy. Inflation is caused by a variety of factors, including the large number of resources put into the game by macroing.


----------



## Pakia (Jun 29, 2006)

Awesome pics guys.

Nepal inaddition to having jawdropping natural beauty, also has one of the most unique national flag.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Changu Narayan temple, Changunarayan village
Copyright Chuck & Sue's [email protected]

This ancient temple dates from the 5th century AD
*


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Nice pics, this country is amazing. Regards.*


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

source: http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=71925


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

source: http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=71925


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

source: http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=71925


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

source: http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=71925


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

source: http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=71925


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

source: http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=71925


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

source: http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=71925


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

source: http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=71925


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

source: http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=71925


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

source: http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=64848


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

source: http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=64848


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

source: http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=65331


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

source: http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=65331


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

source: http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=64848


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

source: http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=64848


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

source: http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=65331


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

source: http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=65331


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

*Nepal images*

Annapurna moutain range, Annapurna Conservation Area, Gandaki, north-central Nepal


Rhododendron & Annapurna by Feng Wei Photography, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Terraced fields near Gorkha District, Gandaki, West Nepal


Terraced fields near Gorkha by Sunrider007, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Swayambhunath in Kathmandu Valley, Nepal










src

Swayambhu a large stupa, highly revered in Nepal and one of the most sacred Buddhist sites in the country. It offers great views over the city and no lack of monkeys. As with the Boudha Stupa, there's no shortage of Buddhist and Tibetan-inspired trinkets for sale. There are also drinks for sale at the top and at least one small restaurant selling momos. For those that have their own transport or have difficulty climbing stairs there is a parking lot at the back entrance that significantly reduces the amount of stairs that need to be climbed to gain access to the main compound.


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Stupa in Kathmandu, Nepal


Stupa in Kathmandu by mcctravels, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Durbar Square, Kathmandu, Nepal


Durbar Square, Kathmandu, Nepal by mcctravels, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Hanuman Dhoka Complex, Durbar Square, central Kathmandu, Nepal.


Hanuman Dhoka Complex by Sumit-Gupta, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Namche Bazaar village, Solukhumbu District, Sagarmatha Zone, North-eastern Nepal



Namche Bazar by vittorio vida, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Himalayan Mountain Range


Himalayan Mountain Range by Sumit-Gupta, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

fabulous and stunning images from Nepal....thanks guys. :cheers:


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Linguine said:


> fabulous and stunning images from Nepal....thanks guys. :cheers:


You're welcome ^^ eager to enjoy your new shares :cheers:


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

*The Living Nepal*

Gokyo peak, Khumbu region, Nepal.


Gokyo Ri revisited by blikopener2, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

IMG_0699_2_2 by rosa726, on Flickr



IMG_0697_2_2 by rosa726, on Flickr


IMG_0698_2_2 by rosa726, on Flickr



IMG_1134 by rosa726, on Flickr


Nepali Jodi by Dijup, on Flickr


Elephant back Safari by yadavop, on Flickr


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

my photo


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

my photo


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

@Patrick: Those photos taken by you? If yes, please post "my photos" or if not post their sources - credits.


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

^^ yep my own pictures I will put the text with the post(s)


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

picture taken by myself in 2013
Pokhara - Phewa Lake and the mountains


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*Patan*

Picture made by me. In the city of Patan


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*in the annapurna region*

pic made by myself (2013)


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

pic made by me


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

pic by me, walking in the Annapurnas


----------

